# Using Breathe Right Strips



## critterlady (Mar 20, 2014)

Zeus will be 6mos old in a couple of days, I had hoped his ears would come up on thier own since they do stand briefly on occasion, but they haven't yet. I'm going to try and use breathe right strips and was wondering if I could use liquid bandage instead of glue to attach the strips? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've had success with using eyelash glue. Haven't tried any other adhesive.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> I've had success with using eyelash glue. Haven't tried any other adhesive.


Agree. I used eyelash glue and regular breathe right strips.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Eyelash glue


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

There are a lot of members here that says that the eyelash glue combo works, me personally I don't thjnk it works. Like the strips kept coming off or they wouldn't keep her ears up either. I'm gonna try again when I jave sone tjme tom orrow because my dogs ears aren't up either and she's 4 months


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Russell has huge ears and the eyelash glue/breathe right combo worked for him.


----------



## critterlady (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a video, or even a picture, posted somewhere that can show me how to postion the strips?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

here is the one i followed but i didnt use bonding cement, they are making me curious though, question is there something stronger than eyelash glue that i can use but is also safe? she just shakes them till they come off


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FucAdpPpF0E


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

owens91 said:


> here is the one i followed but i didnt use bonding cement, they are making me curious though, question is there something stronger than eyelash glue that i can use but is also safe? she just shakes them till they come off



I used tear mender.... It didn't even come off in water



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

